# DVR Scheduler for Blackberry in 2009?



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

I found this on crackberry.com, that the DVR Scheduling team is expecting a Blackberry app this year. It's certainly plausible with the other apps they've developed for Sunday Ticket. I just want to know how a guy that says he's not an insider is able to trade emails with an internal group of DirecTV.

http://forums.crackberry.com/showthread.php?t=326953

If Blackberry is coming, I'd assume Windows Mobile etc may come at the same time or soon to follow. But that's just wild speculation.


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

dpeters11 said:


> I found this on crackberry.com, that the DVR Scheduling team is expecting a Blackberry app this year. It's certainly plausible with the other apps they've developed for Sunday Ticket. I just want to know how a guy that says he's not an insider is able to trade emails with an internal group of DirecTV.
> 
> http://forums.crackberry.com/showthread.php?t=326953
> 
> If Blackberry is coming, I'd assume Windows Mobile etc may come at the same time or soon to follow. But that's just wild speculation.


If they only support the same kind of Blackberry device list that they did for SuperCast, then they'll miss the boat on most Blackberry users yet again.

Hopefully, they'll recognize (this time) that the Curve 83xx, World Edition 8100, and other models all make up the majority of Blackberry users....for Supercast....all of those were excluded this time around.


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

hdtvfan0001 said:


> If they only support the same kind of Blackberry device list that they did for SuperCast, then they'll miss the boat on most Blackberry users yet again.
> 
> Hopefully, they'll recognize (this time) that the Curve 83xx, World Edition 8100, and other models all make up the majority of Blackberry users....for Supercast....all of those were excluded this time around.


I would think that from a technical standpoint, remote scheduler wouldn't require as much as Supercast (and would work better on non 3G network devices). So I certainly can't see it not working for most if not all 8xxx models.

The other challenge is for users connected to a BES, if things like MDS are blocked. Fortunately I can ensure that our BES isn't preventing it from working.


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

dpeters11 said:


> I would think that from a technical standpoint, remote scheduler wouldn't require as much as Supercast (and would work better on non 3G network devices). So I certainly can't see it not working for most if not all 8xxx models.
> 
> The other challenge is for users connected to a BES, if things like MDS are blocked. Fortunately I can ensure that our BES isn't preventing it from working.


Agree...and hope to see improvement in the actual list of devices supported.


----------



## Tom Robertson (Nov 15, 2005)

Thanks, dpeters11!

More hope for us Winmo people too (at least a glimmer) 

Cheers,
Tom


----------



## MIAMI1683 (Jul 11, 2007)

not to be a jerk............BUT.....it seems awefully slow and painful on this subject (as some of you know) with the Storm2 releasing Nov. 5th or earlier and the imenant release of the new 5.0 os coming to all the BlackBerry platforms...yes even the pearl flip has seen 5.0 love. I hope D* spends some time with the new style OS. It's a little different then the 4.x set up. Now that Tvio has a blackberry app it SHOULDN'T be much longer for Directv....


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

MIAMI1683 said:


> not to be a jerk............BUT.....it seems awefully slow and painful on this subject (as some of you know) with the Storm2 releasing Nov. 5th or earlier and the imenant release of the new 5.0 os coming to all the BlackBerry platforms...yes even the pearl flip has seen 5.0 love. I hope D* spends some time with the new style OS. It's a little different then the 4.x set up. Now that Tvio has a blackberry app it SHOULDN'T be much longer for Directv....


As long as they support both 4.x and 5. Though I'm not sure how imminent it is. Sure I've seen lots of leaks but the latest one for mine certainly isn't ready.

I supposed eventually I'll need to upgrade my server.


----------



## MIAMI1683 (Jul 11, 2007)

dpeters11 said:


> As long as they support both 4.x and 5. Though I'm not sure how imminent it is. Sure I've seen lots of leaks but the latest one for mine certainly isn't ready.
> 
> I supposed eventually I'll need to upgrade my server.


 The "leakes" we see never got past testing. They are more of a preview. From a person inside R&D for RIm. " 5.0 is closer than anyone thinks". It's the futue for sure. I believe that when the Odin (Storm2) and Onyx are released they will both have 5.0 already installed. With BIS going to 2.8 (5.0 compatible) and ALOT of the app store apps getting updates it won't be much longer. The Apps are beign updated to work on 5.0 too. App World all IM clients too. Stuff that RIM certifies that is. Third party developers will have to update thier own app.

Tivo supports 4.x now sive I no longer have them I can't test it on 5.0. I will however ask some friends if its possible to get that done.


----------



## Jeremy W (Jun 19, 2006)

Tom Robertson said:


> More hope for us Winmo people too (at least a glimmer)


Yes! My Touch Pro 2 would love to see a DVR Scheduling app!


----------



## pdawg17 (Jul 17, 2006)

Jeremy W said:


> Yes! My Touch Pro 2 would love to see a DVR Scheduling app!


Ditto...it would look pretty on the TP2...everything else does...


----------



## xzi (Sep 18, 2007)

I don't understand what we're waiting for, doesnt m.directv.com work fine on any winmo and blackberry right now? I still don't get the "app" thing, is it just cuz it's prettier? The functionality is the same, and has been around longer than the iPhone app...


----------



## Jeremy W (Jun 19, 2006)

xzi said:


> I still don't get the "app" thing, is it just cuz it's prettier?


Prettier and faster.


----------



## xzi (Sep 18, 2007)

Jeremy W said:


> Prettier and faster.


I don't have a problem with speed for m.directv.com on my VZW Omnia with Opera


----------



## davring (Jan 13, 2007)

The iPhone app is pretty good, scrolling the guide is faster than using my HR20


----------



## Jeremy W (Jun 19, 2006)

xzi said:


> I don't have a problem with speed for m.directv.com on my VZW Omnia with Opera


That's great for you, but it would still be faster with an app.


----------



## xzi (Sep 18, 2007)

Jeremy W said:


> That's great for you, but it would still be faster with an app.


I don't see how, the data all comes from the same place, and the speed of the app depends on the phone at that point and with WinMo, Opera is always running in the background.


----------



## Jeremy W (Jun 19, 2006)

xzi said:


> I don't see how


There are a myriad of ways it can be faster, but the obvious one is no rendering time.


----------



## MIAMI1683 (Jul 11, 2007)

are we there yet. I fell like the announcement and schedule of the pending 5.0 operating system release it's only going to slow app development down.


----------



## BubblePuppy (Nov 3, 2006)

MIAMI1683 said:


> are we there yet. I fell like the announcement and schedule of the pending 5.0 operating system release it's only going to slow app development down.


Most apps will work with the 5.0 OS......all of mine do.....


----------



## Hoosier205 (Sep 3, 2007)

So...what's the most recent excuse from DirecTV as to why Blackberry users are left waiting? I don't want to hear this junk about them being too diverse or difficult to program for.


----------



## WERA689 (Oct 15, 2006)

Hoosier205 said:


> So...what's the most recent excuse from DirecTV as to why Blackberry users are left waiting? I don't want to hear this junk about them being too diverse or difficult to program for.


Then you probably won't get an answer.:nono2:


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

Hoosier205 said:


> So...what's the most recent excuse from DirecTV as to why Blackberry users are left waiting? I don't want to hear this junk about them being too diverse or difficult to program for.


Then I don't have any answer for you.


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

Hoosier205 said:


> So...what's the most recent excuse from DirecTV as to why Blackberry users are left waiting? I don't want to hear this junk about them being too diverse or difficult to program for.


All we know is that it's coming soon according to the DirecTV page. Just be glad you don't have Windows Mobile, that one is not listed at all.


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

Hoosier205 said:


> So...what's the most recent excuse from DirecTV as to why Blackberry users are left waiting? I don't want to hear this junk about them being too diverse or difficult to program for.


Its apparent that they are rolling these things out one device at a time.

I've got a BlackBerry Curve 8330, and am anxious to get this as well.

There are plenty of applications that work with almost every model of Blackberry out there, so that aspect would not seem plausible as any reason to exclude BB units of any model group, with the exception perhaps, very old units.


----------



## ctaranto (Feb 7, 2008)

Hoosier205 said:


> So...what's the most recent excuse from DirecTV as to why Blackberry users are left waiting? I don't want to hear this junk about them being too diverse or difficult to program for.


Exactly. Pandora, Slacker, Weatherbug, Opera, Poynt, Dictionary.com, Amazon, Google Voice. Heck, even UPS. None of them found it too diverse or difficult.

I don't think we'll get an answer on this. The only possible thing is D* is prioritizing the development based on the current phone fads (iPhone, Andriod, and Palm). Since Blackberries have been dominant for so long, they're no longer "exciting".

/c


----------



## Jeremy W (Jun 19, 2006)

ctaranto said:


> The only possible thing is D* is prioritizing the development based on the current phone fads (iPhone, Andriod, and Palm).


That's what I've been saying since the beginning, and I still hold that view.


----------



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

well, 2009 didn't happen .. Let's continue over here: http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=172028


----------

